# Menzerna



## bobby1972bobby (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all

Anyone still use menz? 

I about to do my black Mercedes this week and needs doing ( last done 2yrs ago)

I intend to MF pads with a DA machine...

Ta


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi. I use merzerna. I used super heavy cut 300 on a microfiber cutting pad on a audi s3 with a da.
The paint was seriously hard. Super heavy cut 300 and the pad cut very well. I refined it using a white hexlogic pad and sf3500.
I do like the merzerna range.
Decent work time and little dusting from either product.
I would recommend them.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dg_pug106gti (Sep 26, 2006)

rob267 said:


> Hi. I use merzerna. I used super heavy cut 300 on a microfiber cutting pad on a audi s3 with a da.
> The paint was seriously hard. Super heavy cut 300 and the pad cut very well. I refined it using a white hexlogic pad and sf3500.
> I do like the merzerna range.
> Decent work time and little dusting from either product.
> ...


I have a silver S3 and was going to use the 400 and then refine with 3 in 1 do you think that would work well on a DA or better going with your recommendation?
What pads would you also recommend for the VAG paint?
Cheers.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Selecting a suitable polish, things to consider:

http://togwt1980.blogspot.co.uk/2018/02/menzerna-range-menzerna-heavy-cut.html


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I like FG400 for heavy cutting, especially on a MF pad. Other than maybe HD Cut, that's probably my heaviest combination I go for. I've used that on several VAG cars, although depends on how bad the defects are. 
You'll need to refine it after if you do use FG400 or something similar, but I tend to use Rupes or Koch Chemie finishing polishes as the Menz range are a bit too oily in my opinion.

As with any machine polishing, do a test spot first and don't assume any set combination. Factor in how much time you have and the actual levels of correction you will be happy with and go from there. You may be surprised with how much correction and improvement (especially on black) you can get from a single stage medium style polish (HD Adapt on the yellow Rupes pad cuts surprisingly well, yet also finishes nicely) instead of needing to go heavy and then further refine.


----------

